# Most you have ever paid for a Cigar



## jdsmoke (Oct 31, 2004)

What the most you have ever paid for a single cigar? Mine was $18 a stick during the 90's boom.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

wow, only on special ocasions will i blow money for a smoke and it's got to be a very special cigar. Mine was an OpusX I just recently bought($16). As well as pair of AF Anejos for 10 each, Torano tribute 10, and today I shelled out 13 bucks for a PAM 64. very well worth it.


----------



## Cdnwhiskey (Oct 19, 2004)

jdsmoke said:


> What the most you have ever paid for a single cigar? Mine was $18 a stick during the 90's boom.


$67 for an Opus X Fuente Fuente...with freakin' tax of course!!

Still in the door after 7 months...waiting for warm spring weather to smoke the sucka!


----------



## Butch (Nov 1, 2004)

Well,

Up here the cubans are plentiful and the taxes even more so, the most i have ever paid for a cigar personally has been $25 USD, but my wife recently bought me one at a retail store up here that I would have to figure cost about $75 USD Cohiba EL 2003 DC. I love her dearly but i cannot phathom her spending that much when she knows where i buy my cigars.


----------



## Eichen (Sep 1, 2003)

I can't remember the exact price anymore but somewhere in the neighborhood of $12-16 for various Opus and PAM/Ns. I'm too cheap for that nowadays. Toranos, Olivas and Salazars are good enough for little ol' me.

-E


----------



## PB207 (Dec 19, 2004)

$200 for a Davidoff DP.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Probably about $12 - $15 for a PAM. That's my special occasion smoke.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

$ 18 Bucks for A PSD4 here in England! Great cigar. The only reason I bought a box of BRC instead is all the talk that they do not age well.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

$17 for an Opus X Double Corona and $16ea for the AF Anejo Sharks I bought a couple weeks ago.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

About $60, Edisonbird and I bought them at an auction, we each got 1. They were I think RyJ's. Sadly we were both disapointed. I saved mine for my daughters wedding in April, as soon as I smoked it, I grabbed another drink and lit an SLR PC.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

*My wife paid 60 bucks for 1 Trinidad Fundadores....*

....And that was before I became a true cigar fiend. I personally just shelled out my biggest chunk of stogie change yet: $25 for a Padron 40th anniversary 1926 that I've yet to try.



jdsmoke said:


> What the most you have ever paid for a single cigar? Mine was $18 a stick during the 90's boom.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i feel sorry for some of you... paying that much for special occassion and it's not even a good cuban that you can get cheaper... (<---but that's just my opinion, i could be wrong... in your eyes)

uh... most _i _ ever paid, for a _single_ cigar?
15 Euros for a CoRo (close to $20).

i'm sure i'm forgetting one or two other cigars...
i learned my lesson though.


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

IHT said:


> i feel sorry for some of you... paying that much for special occassion and it's not even a good cuban that you can get cheaper... (<---but that's just my opinion, i could be wrong... in your eyes)


I don't think anyone that posted about N/C's needs pity...Club Stogie is suposed to be a No Snob Area....I don't think you took anyone's feeling into account with this post


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

well, it came out wrong, as it was meant more tongue in cheek than anything.

i did not intend it to sound "snobbish" at all. sorry that it came out that way.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

$20-$25 for a Romeo y Julieta Churchill...


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

ok guys, ready????

























$345 for my bf at the time: a 1492 Cuban cigar OUCH>..... but I did get to take several hits off of it!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

$25.00 for a 1926 PAM #1... still in the humi (just waiting) Trying to put some age on it!


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

My girl from VT was in Canada recently and picked me up a BBF, a RJ cedro #2 and a Rafael Gonzalez Lonsdale. They nicked her for $74 American... ouch! As far as my own choices go, I picked up a few Perdomo Edicion de Silvios for around $14 apiece. Aside from that, the standard Anejo, PAM, and Opus. Fortunately I don't have to pay retail for those anymore because my buddy works at the tobacconist. Although I wouldn't fret at spending $50 or more on the right smoke. It's hard to put a price tag on pure bliss.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

14 bucks for a PAM!


----------



## drc (Dec 31, 1999)

filly said:


> $345 for my bf at the time: a 1492 Cuban cigar OUCH>..... but I did get to take several hits off of it!


Baby! Gimme a holler when you dump the current one.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I overbid at c-bid on a Camacho Liberty.....$16.


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

This is an easy one. Perdomo Edition de Silvia Torpedo. I paid $25.00 at a local cigar shop.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

About $25 US in Montreal at the Blatter & Blatter shop. I spent the entire afternoon there and spent almost $100 on smokes (and smoked all but two of them in the shop!). I went from the less expensive up to the most expensive. I don't recall exactly what the brand was, but I will tell you what, every cigar I smoked that day was great!


----------



## stooge (Dec 27, 2004)

$35.00 for a Davidoff at a hotel gift shop in Laguna Beach. The other option was to drive into town and try to find a smoke shop that was open.

*Note to self.... Pack more cigars


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

filly said:


> ok guys, ready????
> $345 for my bf at the time: a 1492 Cuban cigar OUCH>..... but I did get to take several hits off of it!


 Here's the bad part.... my answer is EXACTLY the same as filly's, except it was for HER boyfriend and NOT mine.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Matt R said:


> Here's the bad part.... my answer is EXACTLY the same as filly's, except it was for HER boyfriend and NOT mine.


HUH? I don't get it. Oh yeah, he was dating both of you at the same time. He's THE man!!!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Nely said:


> HUH? I don't get it. Oh yeah, he was dating both of you at the same time. He's THE man!!!


Yup... a bi-directional swinger :r


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

$35.00 for one of those Zino Platinum cigars...it was the Crown Double or something like that. What a disappointment.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

filly said:


> $345 for my bf at the time: a 1492 Cuban cigar OUCH>..... but I did get to take several hits off of it!


I'd break that sucker up and smoke it in a bong.......hold mackerel.


----------



## singlguy9 (Dec 9, 2004)

$20 usd in Punta Cana for a Lusitania ouch!!!


I once paid $18 for a Fuente BTL.


----------



## BigBubba (Dec 12, 2004)

$15.75 for an Opus X and I think the Gurkha in a glass tube ran $17


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

$365 for a box of counterfeit Partagas EL's. Talk about value for your dollar spent. :hn


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

$200


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

$20 for an Opus X Perfection #4. Boy did I feel like a sucker after smoking that one..... :hn


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

$30... call me el-cheapo!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

The most I ever paid was $80 for an Opus X BBMF 2006 for a gift, also the only cigar I regret purchasing.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

$30.00 for a Ron mexico 2007 esp... was great! worth every penny


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

$45 for Gurkha Grand Reserve robusto - yes I did that, bought it as a gift for someone who said he liked them and had no clue what they actually cost.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

About $26 for a CC Excalibur, when I was in England...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

$49 for an EL Ron Mexico 2010!

Other than that $19 for an Opus X Shark.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow, a lot of you guys got off easy. I paid 35 bones for a really special treat and it was worth every red cent. It'll never happen again and I'm fine with that.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

$26 for a Padron 45th Family Anniversary


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow Dave, this thread had cobwebs on it before you dug it up.  The most I have paid was IIRC around $85 for a single. That one, like Dave's Opus was to gift to a BOTL here and unlike Dave I still do not regret it for one minute as the receiver is a fine member here. 

P.S. Sorry you went through that Dave as I too have been bitten in the same situation.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

$24.10 for a Cohiba 1966 LE 2011


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

In my own defense there is a new thread with the same topic and I thought this was it, I also think after reading a few hundred others from the basement cobwebs and all I earned a f*ck up.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

I spent $19 on a Anejo #77, never again.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> In my own defense there is a new thread with the same topic and I thought this was it, I also think after reading a few hundred others from the basement cobwebs and all I earned a f*ck up.


No defense needed as it was a joke Dave. When I saw this thread I had a sense of Deja Vu as well mate, I had to dust my keyboard off before replying.


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

$11 on a H.Upmann PC way too much but hey, it's Sweden and it is one of the first cigars I've ever bought.


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

$17 Ferel Flying Pig. I paid because I wanted it.


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

I paid about $26 for the Padron Family Reserve No. 45 I smoked last night.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

$125 for a Forbidden X BBMF. I was in Vegas and got 4 Aces on a video poker machine while milking the free beers. I cashed out and headed on over to Casa Fuente and traded my free beer milking winning for a bag if cigars. Did I overpay? Yep. Do I regret it? Not for a moment.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

A jar of LGC deliciosos came out to just under $40/stick and im glad to say ive smoked a couple already and they were worth it


----------



## roboref (May 7, 2008)

$20 for an Ashton ESG. Was my 30th Annivesary cigar as well as my 50th birthday. It was exceptional, I would smoke more of them if they wern't so expensive.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

$21 for an Opus X on my birthday. Seemed reasonable for California pricing, and it was so damn good I didn't regret it at all. I've got a bunch of $10-$15 cigars in the humidor as well. Living in CA and regularly seeing our inflated B&M pricing, that price point doesn't scare me online, although they're certainly not in my regular rotation. And as I've mentioned many times around the forum, I'd rather pay a little more for cigars I REALLY enjoy and smoke a little less often.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

$35 for a Zino Platinum Crown Septor Barrel


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I said I'd never do it, but just before Christmas I spent $45 after shipping for a Behike 52.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

$37 for a padron 80th....havent smoked it, because well.... damn it as long as i havent smoked it I cant say why did i spend that on a cigar? So for now I do not regret my decision because i know i will smoke it in celebration of 1 thing in particular, so more than likely i will not regret a single second of it.


----------



## Spyderturbo007 (Dec 12, 2011)

$28 for an Opus X Lost City. I haven't smoked it yet though.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Dont let it age too long, these suck with more than a few months on them, they are well aged before distribution


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

scottw said:


> Dont let it age too long, these suck with more than a few months on them, they are well aged before distribution


i hope that day is tomorrow...something just not in my control..... but i guess ill have to say july will be 6 months for the stick so maybe it will die on the 4th if not sooner....really hope sooner though


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

I just recently spent about $20 for a God of Fire robusto. I'm pretty much a cheapskate, so when I say it was worth the 20 bucks, thats saying something. :smokin:


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

A single coffin from the 2011 Opus 22 set... Stick is EL Scorpio paid 55+tax..


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Around $30 for a lost City pyramide. A little less for some other Lost Cities and $25 a pop for some Padron 45's. Haven't tried any of the Lost Cities yet, but the Padrons are worth it without a doubt.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I paid 14.50 each for 2 '09 Liberties from a BOTL on here.

Can't say I regret buying because I haven't smoked either. Sure as hell looking forward to it though.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

usrower321 said:


> I paid 14.50 each for 2 '09 Liberties from a BOTL on here.
> 
> Can't say I regret buying because I haven't smoked either. Sure as hell looking forward to it though.


That's a pretty good price for a Liberty. Cheapest I've found them online is $16.50 plus shipping. At my local b&m they come to around $22 after tax.


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

24.50 for a Fuente Opux X....smoke one on New Year's Eve. Nice smoke, but I think they need more rest.


----------



## tysalem (Dec 31, 2011)

I bought an Ashton a few years back for around $15 when I was just starting up. I can't even remember how it was because I didn't quite know what I was doing at that point. I plan to pick up a few Padron 1964's for a special occasion. Maybe an Opus X as well.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> That's a pretty good price for a Liberty. Cheapest I've found them online is $16.50 plus shipping. At my local b&m they come to around $22 after tax.


Yup, that's why I jumped on them. Great price he gave. Tampa Humidor usually has the latest Liberties and although they don't advertise it there is free first class shipping on singles. Still 16.50 though.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

usrower321 said:


> Yup, that's why I jumped on them. Great price he gave. Tampa Humidor usually has the latest Liberties and although they don't advertise it there is free first class shipping on singles. Still 16.50 though.


Free Shipping saves about $5 though! Thanks for the info!


----------



## ltcal94 (Sep 18, 2010)

The most expensive cigar for me so far is from a box of Cohiba 1966 Edicion Limitada 2011. The cost per cigar was just under $50. It was a must have for me as it celebrates the 45 years of the Cohiba brand which coincides with the year I was born. The next most expensive was about $30 for a BHK52 (don't remember the exact cost). It seems though that I end up acquiring a lot of Padron's that run in the mid-teens to low twenties. I made a new year's resolution to stop buying until a put a dent in my stash .


----------



## ltcal94 (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow, that is a steal! Most places are well over $50 per stick.


WyldKnyght said:


> $24.10 for a Cohiba 1966 LE 2011


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

$18 for an Anejo No. 55. I think that was a "fair" price since that was from my B&M in NY state where we have a 75% cigar tax. 
Other than that it would have to be around $15 each for a Cojonu 2003 and a T52 at L.J. Peretti in Boston...again I think those prices were "ok" considering the 37% or so cigar tax in Mass.


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

I paid $86 for 2007 and 2008 BBMF in coffins. Thought it was a good deal.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

I think it was around $75US for a Cohiba Gran Reserva in Madrid Spain.


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

$35 for a BHK 52


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

$111 for a 3 pack Behike sampler - and considered it a bargain!:amen:


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

just over $300 for 10 cigars at casa fuente in vegas... i was expecting to pay too much before i stepped inside 

3 god of fire, 4 opus-x, 2 anejos and a hemingway maduro... averaged out to $30 per stick stick, i don't recall the individual prices.


J.


----------



## Carmack (Oct 9, 2011)

Being a newb, $8 for tatuaje black petite lancero


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

$50 a stick for 4 cuban (rolled them right infront of me ) Gordo shaggy foot torpedos. Maybe one of the best cigars I ever had


----------



## bombsquadmike007 (Jan 27, 2011)

WOW! As much as I would love to try some of these, not on a military paycheck but I retire July 27th 2013 so maybe then I will get one in these price ranges to say I lived the good life. LOL


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

$30 something for a Zino Platinum Crown Rocket, LFD Limited Edition, GOF.....


----------

